# Google+



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

So.. I know invites for Google+ are down right now but, would anyone care to send me an invite when they start going out again?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I can try to..... Theres loopholes. Send me your gmail addy via pm


----------



## joshontech (Jun 25, 2011)

same here i want to get into google plus aswell =) [email protected] is my adress and no thats not my real its just my spam haha


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent, should work unless theyve since fixed the loophole


----------



## nivek (Jun 14, 2011)

Could you send one more? Ill pm you my email if you can.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I can try


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

The loophole thing isn't working for me unfortunately. I tested it numerous times with another gmail account.


----------



## joshontech (Jun 25, 2011)

yea it didint work but thank you for trying man =) when they are allowing it again dont forget me id live to review this app


----------



## biknut (Jul 5, 2011)

13th- I just signed up for a dropbox account. How do we both get the extra space in your signature line?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

biknut said:


> 13th- I just signed up for a dropbox account. How do we both get the extra space in your signature line?


 nice thread jack. lol.
just login to dropbox.com and click on "get extra space free" and you'll see the link it gives you to use. then put the link in your signature


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

biknut said:


> 13th- I just signed up for a dropbox account. How do we both get the extra space in your signature line?


you have to install the app on your computer, then sign into it.


----------



## worldofross (Jun 29, 2011)

I tried too


----------



## Asphyx (Jun 23, 2011)

P3Droid reports via Twitter - Google+ now open to anyone with a gmail account.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

I just tried and it still says keep me posted...


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I have an invite button again. Let me know the email and i'll invite (either pm or post here)


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

jt1359 said:


> So.. I know invites for Google+ are down right now but, would anyone care to send me an invite when they start going out again?


*Future reference.. please try to keep non- D2G conversations out of the D2G section. This belongs in off topic...*


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> *Future reference.. please try to keep non- D2G conversations out of the D2G section. This belongs in off topic...*


Yes I know, but it's difficult to get people to reply in the general forums at times, and I figured someone would in this subform.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Understandably so, but that's not how it works. You don't post in the wrong area, just because you want a faster answer. Patience is a virtue. The site and forums is designed in such a way that multiple posting, posting in wrong area, it just wacks out the flow of whats going on...


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

There is a way to spoof Dropbox into getting yourself more space.

Sorry, I do have Google+ invites if anybody need them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

anyone else having the experience with G+ that I am having.. where tons of people are adding you to their circle and you have no idea how they found or know u...?


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Yup, i look and see who is in their circle that i have in mine, most of them are android peeps, so i put them all in my Android Peeps Circle. A lot of them get it from the button on my RootzWiki profile, right next to the twitterbird.


----------

